# عزل المبانى



## elmasry25012012 (12 يناير 2012)

​


----------



## elmasry25012012 (12 يناير 2012)

_*(العزل الصوتي)*_​*
**هو استخدام مواد معينة للحفاظ على مستوى الصوت المناسب للانسان في الفراغ الداخلي .*​*
**نحتاج لعزل الصوت في الماكن الآتية :*​*
**- مدرجات الجامعات و قاعات المحاضرات و المؤتمرات *​*
**- المستشفيات و المباني العامة *​*
**- الاستديوهات الخاصة بالتسجيلات *​*
**- المصانع 
*​*
**أشكال العزل الصوتي في المباني*​*
**1. منع انتقال الصوت في القواطع والجدران والسقوف من الخارج. *​*
**2. منع انتقال اهتزاز وأصوات المكائن. *​*
**3. طرق امتصاص الصوت والضوضاء في الداخل.*​*
**
مواد العزل الصوتي
*​*
**1. وحدات جدارية عازلة للصوت (Acoustique tiles):*​*
**بلاطات ممتصة للصوت، تتكون من وجهين غالبا وتكون محببة من الكوارتز الملون والملصق بالراتنج، وتتميز بقدرتها على التحمل وسهولة التنظيف ولا يمكن تشويهها بالرسم عليها.*​*
**2. ألواح الصوف الزجاجي (Panels of glass wool):*​*
**يتكون اللوح من وجه من الصوف الزجاجي والوجه الآخر من ورق الألمنيوم المثقب الذي يقوم بامتصاص الصوت، ويمكن تركيبها في الحوائط و الأرضيات والأسقف، وتستخدم في المباني التجارية والصناعية الجديدة أو التي تحتاج إلى تجديد*​*
**3- ألواح من رغوة البلاستيك مثقبة أو محببة الوجه. *​*
**4. ألواح من مواد ورقية مضغوطة ومثقبة الوجه. *​*
**5. ألواح مربعة أو مستطيلة من الجبس مع ألياف في الوجه والداخل. *​*
**6. ألواح من ألياف المعادن مع مادة الإسمنت البورتلندي الأسود*​*

**مواد العزل الصوتي والحراري *​*


**هناك بعض المواد التي يمكن استخدامها كعوازل للصوت والحرارة معا، منها:*​*
**1. ألواح الصوف الزجاجي:*​*
**مصنوعة من الصوف الزجاجي المغطى بطبقة رفيعة من الزجاج تكسبها الصلابة، كما أن هذه الألواح لديها القدرة على مقاومة الرطوبة وسوء الاستخدام إذ أنها تخلو من المواد القابلة للصدأ، ويمكن استخدامها في مختلف أنواع المباني لعزل الجدران والأسقف*​*

**2- ألواح العزل الحراري والصوتي (Thermal and acoustic sheets): *​*

**تستخدم هذه الألواح دون الحاجة إلى تغطيتها من الداخل وتصلح خاصة لأسقف المصانع حيث تناسب جميع الأبعاد الكبيرة للإنشاء، وهذه الألواح تقاوم الغبار والرطوبة والتآكل حيث تغلفها طبقة حماية بلاستيكية ذات عمر طويل، وهذه الألواح نقية من المواد المشجعة على الصدأ. *​*
**3. البيرلايت: *​*
**وهو عبارة عن صخور بركانية بيضاء اللون، ويعتبر البيرلايت من أفضل العوازل المستخدمة لصناعة وتخزين الغازات السائلة تحت درجات حرارة منخفضة جدا، كما أنه يعتبر عازل جيد للصوت ويعطي السطح مقاومة كبيرة للحرائق، ويستخدم البيرلايت لعزل الأسقف والجدران والأرضيات. *​*
**ويتم انتقال الصوت بإحدى طريقتين : *​*
**1- انتقال الصوت بالهواء(Air-Borne Noise) حيث ينتقل الصوت بالهواء مباشرة من خلال الفتحات كالأبواب والشبابيك أو من خلال اهتزاز الجدار الفاصل بين المكانين حيث ينقل هذا الإهتزاز الصوت إلى الغرفة الثانية . *​*

**2- انتقال الصوت بواسطة جسم المنشأة (Structural-Borne Noise) وهذا يحدث عادة بالطرق أواهتزاز آلة مثبتة بالأرض أو السقف أو الجدار . *​*


**طرق عزل الصوت 


اولا :انتقال الصوت بالهواء(Air-Borne Noises)*​*

**لضمان عزل صوتي جيد لأي فاصل يجب أن نضمن انه لن ينتقل الاهتزاز بسهولة من طرفيه ويتم ذلك بإحدى طريقتين :*​*
**1- أن يكون صلبا جدا وذا كتلة كبيرة و مثبت بشكل قوي بحيث لن تستطيع موجات الصوت هزه بسهولة.*​*
**2- او ان يكون هنالك فصل بين طرفيه بحيث ان اهتزاز احد أطرافه أو جهاته لن ينتقل الى الجهة الاخرى لعدم وجود رابط صلب يربطهما ببعض ، وهذا يجعل بالا مكان عمل فواصل خفية ذات سمكات بسيطة ولها عازلية صوتية عالية.*​*

**يكون الفاصل بين الالواح به دعائم خشبية مفرقة حتى لا يتم انتقال الاهتزازات من الالواح الموجودة على طرفي الدعامات المعدنية أو الخشبية بين صفين من الدعامات يتم انشاؤها وليست على نفس المستوى بحيث تثبت ألواح الجبس أو الفيبر أو الخشب على الصف الأول و اللوح الثاني على الصف الآخر ويمكن ملء الفراغ بين الطبقتين و الدعائم بفرشات من الصوف الصخري و التي تساعد في امتصاص الصوت و منع انتقال الصوت من الطرفين خلال الفراغ الهوائي بينهما وتتحسن قيمة العازلية الصوتية .*​*

**عزل الأرضيات *​*
**اما بالنسبة للارضيات فان افضل طريقة لزيادة العزل فتتم بعمل ما يسمى بالارضية العائمة بوضع دعامات من المعدن او الخشب على مسافات تتراوح من 40 – 60 سم توضع بينهما الواح من البليثرين الصلب فوقها طبقة رقيقة من الخرسانة مع قضبان صغيرة من التسليح ثم الرمل فالبلاط.*​*


**التخلص من الإزعاج في الكراجات و غرف المحركات*​*
**من الممكن تخفيف الازعاج و انتقاله في مواقف السيارات المغلقة أو غرف المحركات و المولدات بواسطة احدى الطريقتين :*​*
**1 - وضع مواد ممتصة للصوت على الجدران خاصة ألواح الصوف الصخري و الزجاجي و كذلك الألواح المصنوعة من الألياف النباتية الخفيفة وغير المضغوطة، وهذه الألواح لها معامل امتصاص للصوت مرتفع جدا ويزيد عن 90% ، ولكن هذه الطريقة مكلفة عادة و هذه الألواح خفيفة و لا تتحمل ظروف صعبة مما يؤدي الى تلفها و تآكلها مع الوقت.*​*
**2- استعمال الطوب المجوف مع فتحات sound cell blocks وهذا الطوب عالي الامتصاص للصوت بواسطة ظاهرة الرنين resonance , ويمكن أن تكون جميع الطوبات ذات فتحات و يمكن أن يكون جزء منها فقط و الباقي مغلق .*​*


**ثانيا: الاصوات الناشئة عن جسم المنشأة(structural-borne noise) *​*

**يمكن تقليل الاصوات الناشئة عن الطرق و اهتزاز الماكنات و ذلك من خلال احدى الطرق التالية:*​*
**- استعمال قواعد مطاطية مناسبة تحت الماكنات و الاجسام المهتزة.*​*
**- رفع الماكنات على جاكات هوائية.*​*
**- وضع الماكنات او المحركات فوق سطح تحته عجلات مطاطية منفوخة بالهواء.*​*
**- وضع الماكنات او المحركات فوق سطح محمول على زنبركات.*​*
**- في حالة الحاجة الى الطرق على الجدران يوضع جدار آخر داخلي مثبت على الجدار الأصلي بواسطة زنبركات.*​*
**- إذا كانت كل الطرق السابقة غير كافية نعمل غرفة معدنية معلقة داخل الغرفة الأصلية بواسطة زنركات قوية و معلقة من الأعلى.*​

*
(العزل الحراري) 
*​*
وهي تلك المواد أو تشكيلة المواد التي إذا استخدمت بطريقة مناسبة يمكن أن تمنع أو تقلل انتقال الحرارة بوسائل الانتقال الحراري المختلفة ( التوصيل – الحمل- الاشعاع ) من الخارج إلى الداخل أو العكس سواء كانت درجة الحرارة مرتفعة أو منخفضة. و فائدة العزل الحراري انه يوفر المبنى المعزول من الحرارة الطاقة المبذولة لتسخينه أو لتبريده . كذلك يجعل درجة الحرارة الداخلية للمبنى متساوية وغير متقلبة ولجعل عملية العزل الحراري للمبنى اقتصادية يجب اختيار العوامل الآتية بدقة :
تكاليف المواد العازلة .
تكاليف العمالة التي ستقوم بتركيبه .
كمية توفير الطاقة للمبنى نتيجة تأثير العازل بعد تركيبه .
تكاليف صيانة المواد العازلة . 

1. التوصيل الحراري Conduction 

ويتم بانتقال الحرارة خلال المادة من الوجه البارد بمعدل ثابت ولايمكن أن ترتفع درجة الحرارة للوجه البارد أكثر من المصدر الأساسي له والقدرة على التوصيل ترجع سرعة انتقال الحرارة خلال المادة فمثلا انتقال الحرارة خلال الحديد عالية إذا ماقورنت بمادة عازلة مثل الصوف المعدني أو الفلين .

2.الحمل الحراري Convection 

ويتم بانتقال الحرارة بواسطة الهواء المحيط بها حيث تنتقل جزيئات الغاز أو السائل من المناطق الساخنة إلى الناطق الباردة حاملة الطاقة الحرارية معها وبتصادم الجزيئات الباردة والساخنة تنتشر الحرارة خلال المادة في الحمل الطبيعيفالجزيئات الساخنة تقل كثافتها تصعد إلى أعلى ويحل محلها الجزيئات الباردة التي كثافتها أكبر وبذلك تتكون تيارات الحمل المعروفة بجانب ذلك يوجد الحمل القسري الذي يتأثر بحركة الهواء داخل المبنى.

3.الاشعاع الحراري Radiation 

ويتم بانتقال الحرارة بالاشعاع الذي لا يتطلب وسيط أو حركة هواء وهي الطريقة التي تنتقل بها حرارة الشمس إلى الأرض فنجد أن الحرارة تنتقل من المصدر الساخن إلى المكان الأقل برودة كما نلاحظ أن الأسطح العاكسة كمثل الرقائق المعدنية تعكس الاشعاعات الحرارية وتقلل من امتصاص الحرارة للأسطح المشيدة عليها, وللحد من انتقال هذه الحرارة يجب عزل المباني بغرض حمايتها من الحرارة النفقودة في فصل الشتاء والحرارة المكتسبة في فصل الصيف فنجد أن حوالي 25% من الحرارة المكتسبة تتسرب خلال الشقوق وفتحات الشبابيك وأبواب المبنى وأن حوالي 25% أخرى تتسرب خلال الزجاج أما باقي الحرارة وهي حوالي 50% فتتسرب مباشرة خلال أسقف وحوائط المبنى, ويتم انتقال الحرارة أساسا في حوائط المبنى بطريقة التوصيل الحراري وتعتمد كمية انتقال الحرارة على فرق درجات الحرارة بين سطحي الحائط وسمك الحائط ومساحة الأسطح المعرضة للحرارة والفترة الزمنية للمسار الحراري ومعدل التوصيل الحراري للمادة.

*​*العوامل المؤثرة في مسار الحرارة *​*
يعتبر الحمل الحراري الاشعاعي من أهم الطرق في نقل الحرارة خلال مواد البناء ففي داخل المباني نجد كمية هائلة من الهواء المتحرك يتم نقل حرارته خلال مواد البناء بطريقة الحمل الحراري بالإضافة إلى الأسطح المصقولة والظاهرة لحوائط مواد البناء تعكس الحرارة الآتية من أشعة الشمس بطريقة الإشعاع الحراري وعلى ذلك نجد أن العوامل التالية تلعب دورا هاما في مسار الحرارة من خارج المبنى إلى داخله:

1.قدرة توصيل مادة الأسطح المعرضة للخارج للحرارة مثل الحوائط والأسقف والأرضيات .....إلخ .
2.فرق درجات الحرارة المعرض لها وجهي الحائط الخارجي والداخلي
3.مساحة الحوائط الخارجية للمبنى .
4.المساحة الكلية المغطاة بالأبواب والشبابيك وكمية الحرارة التي تهرب من خلال شقوق الأبواب والشبابيك بالمقارنة إلى الحائط العادي .
5.معدل حركة الهواء داخل المكان المغلق في المبنى .
6.معدل التغيير الهوائي داخل المبنى .


يمكن تقسيم المواد العازلة بصورة أساسية كما يلي :

مواد عازلة غير عضوية : تتركب من ألياف أو خلايا كالزجاج والاسبستوس والصوف الصخري وسيلكات الكاليسوم والبيرلايت والفيرميكيولايت .

مواد عازلة عضوية ليفية : مثل القطن وأصواف الحيوانات والقصب أو خلوية مثل الفلين والمطاط الرغوي أو البولي ستايرين أو البولي يورثين .

مواد عازلة معدنية : كرقائق الألمنيوم والقصدير العاكسة.


أما الأشكال التي توجد عليها المواد العازلة فهي كما يلي :

مواد عازلة سائبة : وتكون عادة في صورة حبيبات أو مسحوق تصب عادة بين الحوائط أو في أي فراغ مغلق كما يمكن أن تخلط مع بعض المواد الأخرى وهي تستخدم بصورة خاصة في ملء الفراغات غير المنتظمة .

مواد عازلة مرنة الشكل: وهي تختلف في درجة مرونتها وقابليتها للثني أو الضغط وتوجد عادة على شكل قطع أو لفات وتثبت عادة بمسامير ونحوه كالصوف الزجاجي والصخري ورقائق الألمنيوم ونحوها .

مواد صلبة : وتوجد على شكل ألواح بأبعاد وسماكات محدودة بالبولي يورثين والبولي ستايرين .

مواد عازلة سائلة: تصب أو ترش في أو على المكان المطلوب لتكوين طبقة عازلة وهذه مثل البولي يورثين الرغوي .

*​*خصائص مواد العزل الحراري *​*
بالنظر الى متطلبات التصميم فإن اختيار مادة عازلة معينة يستلزم بالاضافة الى معرفة الخاصية الحرارية ، معرفة الخصائص الثانوية الأخرى للمادة كامتصاص الماء والاحتراق والصلابة ..الخ.

الخصائص الحرارية :

والمقصود منها قدرة المادة على العزل الحراري وعادة ما تقاس بمعامل التوصيل الحراري فكلما قل معامل التوصيل دل ذلك على زيادة مقاومة المادة للانتقال الحراري . فالمقاومة الحرارية تتناسب تناسبا عكسيا مع معامل التوصيل الحراري خلال المادة العازلة يتم عادة بواسطة جميع وسائل الانتقال المختلفة (التوصيل والحمل والاشعاع) .
أما المواد العاكسة فهي لقدرتها العالية على رد الاشعاعات والموجات الحرارية تعتبر مواد فعالة في العزل الحراري بشرط أن تقابل فراغا هوائيا وتزيد قدرة هذه المواد على العزل بزيادة لمعانها وصقالتها . 

وغالبا ما تكون المادة العازلة متكاملة مع الجدران والأسقف ولذا فلمعرفة المقاومة الكلية للانتقال الحراري لابد من جمع المقاومات المختلفة لطبقات الحائط أو السقف بما فيها مقاومة الطبقة الهوائية الملاصقة للأسطح الداخلية أو الخارجية .
وجمع هذه المقاومات يشابه تماما جمع المقاومات الكهربائية ، فهي إما أن تكون على التوازي أو التسلسل ويعتمد هذا على تركيبة المواد في الحائط أو في السقف. وإضافة الى ما ذكر من خصائص حرارية فإن هناك خصائص أخرى كالحرارة النوعية والسعة الحرارية ومعامل التمدد والانتشار والتي لابد من معرفتها لكل مادة عازلة .


الخصائص الميكانيكية :

بعض المواد العازلة تتميز بمتانة وقدرة على التحميل . ولهذا فيمكن أحيانا استخدامها للمساهمة في دعم وتحميل المبنى وذلك إضافة الى هدفها الأساسي وهو العزل الحراري . ولهذا ينظر الى قوة تحمل الضغط والشد والقص ..الخ.


الامتصاص : 

وجود الماء بصورة رطبة أو سائلة أو صلبة في المادة العازلة يقلل من قيمة العزل الحراري للمادة أو يقلل المقاومة الحرارية ، كما أنه قد يساهم في إتلاف المادة بصورة سريعة ,وتأثير الرطوبة على المادة يعتمد على خصائص المادة من حيث قدرتها على الامتصاص والنفاذ ، كما يعتمد على الأجواء المناخية المحيطة بها كدرجة الحرارة ونسبة الرطوبة ..الخ. اما الخصائص التي يقاس بها مدى تأثير المادة بالرطوبة فهي الامتصاص والنفاذية .


الأمان والصحة :

لبعض المواد العازلة خصائص معينة منها ماقد يعرض الإنسان للخطر سواء وقت التخزين أو أثناء النقل أو التركيب أو خلال فترة الاستعمال فقد تتسبب في إحداث عاهات في جسم الإنسان ، دائمة أو مؤقتة ، كالجروح والبثور والتسمم والالتهابات الرئوية أو الحساسية في الجلد والعينين مما يستوجب أهمية معرفة التركيب الكيميائي للمادة العازلة . كذلك صفاتها الفيزيائية الأخرى من حيث قابليتها للاحتراق والتسامي . 


الصوت :

بعض المواد العازلة للحرارة قد تستخدم لتحقيق بعض المتطلبات الصوتية كامتصاص الصوت وتشتيته وامتصاص الاهتزازات لذا فإن معرفة الخصائص المرتبطة بهذا الجانب قد يفي بتحقيق هدفين بوسيلة واحدة .
إضافة الى ما سبق من خصائص فإن هناك خصائص قد تكون ضرورية عند اختيار المادة العازلة المناسبة كمعرفة الكثافة والقدرة على مقاومة الانكماش وامكانية الاستعمال وانتظام الأبعاد ومقاومة التفاعلات الكيميائية والمقاسات والسماكات المتوفرة..الخ . إضافة لكل ما سبق يلعب العامل الاقتصادي أخيرا دورا هاما في اتخاذ القرار ، في سعر المادة العازلة له اثر كبير عند الاختيار . 

ما هو القدر المناسب من المادة العازلة :

يتم عادة اختيار نوعية المادة العازلة بالموازنة بين تكلفتها الاقتصادية ومدى تحقيقها للمتطلبات الرئيسية والثانوية ولكن هذا الاختيار لا يغني عن السعي الى تحديد السماكة المناسبة من المادة المختارة . يمكن تقسيم المباني من حيث نوعية وطريقة الاكتساب الحراري الرئيسي الى نوعين : 

1.مباني معظم اكتسابها للحرارة يأتي من خلال القشرة أو الغلاف الخارجي للمبنى بمعنى أن متطلبات التبريد والتدفئة تتناسب بصورة تقريبية مع الفرق بين درجة الحرارة الداخلية والخارجية . وتقع المساكن والمخازن عادة في هذا القسم نظرا لأن الحرارة المكتسبة من الخارج تفوق بكثير الحرارة الناتجة عن النشاطات المختلفة داخلها .ففي هذه المباني فإن زيادة العزل الحراري في الغلاف الخارجي للمبنى سيؤدي بالضرورة الى تقليل مقدار الحرارة المكتسبة أو المفقودة وهذا بالتالي يؤدي الى تقليل الطاقة اللازمة لإزالة ما يكتسب أو تعويض ما يفقد . ولتحديد السمك الأمثل للمادة العازلة في المباني من هذا النوع فإن الضابط الأساسي لهذا التحديد هو مقدار التكلفة الكلية وهي تساوي مجموع تكلفة المادة العازلة وتكلفة الطاقة اللازمة لتكييف المبنى .

2.مباني اكتسابها الرئيسي للحرارة يأتي من داخلها وهذه المباني يكون الاكتساب الرئيسي للحرارة فيها نتيجة للنشاطات المقامة داخلها كالمصانع أو نتيجة لضخامة عدد المستخدمين أو للحرارة الناتجة عن الاضاءة الصناعية كالمكاتب ونحوها . ففي مثل هذه المباني ولأن معظم الاكتساب لا يتأثر بشكل أساسي بالظروف الجوية الخارجية فإن زيادة سمك الطبقة العازلة لا يؤدي بالضرورة إلى تقليل تكلفة الطاقة بل قد يؤدي إلى زيادتها فضلا عن زيادة التكلفة الكلية . فزيادة سمك الطبقة العازلة يؤدي إلى احتباس الحرارة المكتسبة في الداخل من تراكمها فتزيد أحمال التبريد بصورة واضحة . لذا فالمباني من هذا النوع تحتاج إلى دراسة مستفيضة بواسطة الحاسب الآلي لتحديد سلوك المبنى الحراري على مدار العام باستخدام سماكات مختلفة من المادة العازلة ومن ثم الوصول الى السمك الأمثل.

*​*مواد العزل الحراري*​*
1.الألياف النباتية: 
تعمل من الخشب وتعالج لكي تكون مقاومة للحرائق وامتصاص الماء. 
2. الفلين: 
ويعمل من لحاء الشجر ويستخدم على شكل ألواح في الحوائط التي تحتاج إلى عزل وقد تستخدم على شكل مسحوق. 
3. الفلين الصخري: 
يتكون من صوف صخري ممزوج مع قطع صغيرة من الخشب مع مادة لاصقة إسفلتية غالبا، وتستخدم هذه المادة لعزل مخازن التبريد والمنشآت والبيوت الرخيصة. 
4. المواد العاكسة العازلة: 
حيث يتم فيها العزل عن طريق عكس الحرارة عن الوجه العاكس وليس بطريقة التوصيل الحراري المعتادة، ومن هذه العواكس: الألمنيوم وصفائح الفولاذ والورق العاكس والدهان العاكس. وتستخدم هذه المواد على السقف والجدران الخارجية العمودية. 
5. ألواح البولي كاربونيت المموجة ( The poly carbonate sheets): 
تصنع من مادة البولي كاربونيت الخفيفة الوزن، وتشكل على هيئة ألواح من طبقتين أو ثلاث طبقات حتى تصلح لأغراض العزل الحراري وتصبح قادرة على تحمل الصدمات، وتستخدم غالبا في الأسقف. 
6.إستروفويل" أغشية عازلة جديدة (Reflective insulating material):
تتكون من طبقتين من رقائق الألمنيوم العاكسة بينها فقاعات هوائية مصنوعة من مادة البولي إيثيلين، وتقوم هذه المادة بعكس أشعة الشمس عن المبنى في الصيف وتحتفظ بالحرارة داخله في فصل الشتاء، وتساعدها في ذلك الفقاعات الهوائية التي تمنع انتقال الحرارة خلال الحوائط، ومن فوائدها أيضا أنها عازل جيد ضد تسرب الماء والهواء مما يؤدي إلى المحافظة على الطاقة داخل المنزل. 
7. ألواح مؤخرة للحرائق (Fire retardant sheets): 
هي ألواح تتميز بإطالة زمن مقاومة الحريق للمنتج الذي يصنع منها، وهي متوفرة بجميع المقاسات التي تسمح بتشكيل قطع الأثاث الداخلي و القواطع الداخلية والحوائط.*​

_*( العزل الحراري لخفض تكلفة الأبنية)*_​*
هل يمكن الحديث عن تكلفة أقل للمباني إذا تم عزلها حرارياً مقارنة بالمباني التي لا تعزل حرارياً؟ كثيراً ما يتردد هذا السؤال، ويحتار الناس في الإجابة بقولهم: إذا كان ذلك صحيحاً فلماذا تفتقر بيوتنا إلى العزل الحراري؟ 

كي نتحقق من الإجابة عملياً فلنأخذ مثلاً من أبنيتنا التقليدية؛ فمثلاً، لنأخذ شقة مساحتها 200 م2، ولنفترض أن تكلفة إنشائها تساوي 40.000 دينار تقريباً، ذلك إذا كانت غير معزولة الجدران.

لنفترض أيضاً أن الشقة تقع في الطوابق السفلية، وليست في آخر طابق، كي يمكننا الحديث عن عزل حراري للجدران فقط (وإن كان ذلك غير ممكن احيانا في مواصفات البناء لأسباب كثيرة).

فإذا افترضنا أيضاً أن هناك جداراً من الطوب في الجدران الخارجية من الداخل قد تم استخدامه كطوبار عند صب خرسانة التصفيح خلف الحجر، كما هي طريقة البناء المألوفة عندنا، فإن ما يتبقى حساب تكلفته هو العازل الحراري.

فلنفترض أننا سنضع عازلاً في الجدران بسماكة خمسة سنتمترات وكثافة 25 كغ / م3، وهذا تقريباً يطابق مواصفات الانتقالية الحرارية في الجدران الأردنية التي تم تحديثها مؤخراً. وعليه، فإننا نكون بحاجة إلى نحو 120 متراً مربعاً فقط من ألواح العزل الحراري لوجود الفتحات الخارجية، ولما كان سعر العازل الحراري يعادل نحو 5 دنانير / م2 لأفضل نوع، فان تكلفة العازل الحراري بمجملها تساوي 600 دينار للشقة المزمع إنشاؤها.

بالمقابل، فإن التوفير في مجمل الطاقة المفقودة من الشقة في فصل الشتاء سيكون نحو 50 % من الطاقة الكلية المفقودة من جدران البناء وسقفه وأرضيته (حيث الطابقان أسفل الشقة وأعلاها مشغولان بالسكان).

هذا يعني أنه بإمكاننا أن نختصر نصف المشعات الحرارية في الشقة، وكذلك نصف قدرة البويلر أو أقل قليلاً، والأمر ينسحب على تخفيض قدرة المضخات الكهربائية وأقطار الأنابيب. فضلاً عن تخفيض أجرة تركيب هذه التمديدات والتقليل من الصيانة المترتبة عليها في المستقبل، ناهيك بتخفيض كمية الطاقة المستخدمة للتدفئة أو التبريد صيفاً شتاءً.

وعليه، فإن مجمل هذا التوفير في التكلفة الأساسية للشقة لا يقل عن 2200 دينار أردني.

وإذا خصمنا تكلفة العازل الحراري البالغة 600 دينار، فإن الوفر في تكلفة الإنشاء هو 1600 دينار؛ ويُشكل هذا المبلغ نسبة 4 % من التكلفة الكلية للشقة.

وبذلك نستطيع القول إن تكلفة شقة مساحتها 200 متر مربع تنخفض بنسبة 4 % إذا قمنا بعزلها عزلاً حرارياً ممتازاً، كما أن كمية استهلاك الطاقة ستنخفض بنسبة 50 % سنوياً، سواء كان ذلك لأغراض التدفئة شتاءً أو لأغراض التبريد صيفاً.

ألا يستحق ذلك منا التفكر والشروع في التخطيط لعزل الأبنية حرارياً عزلاً ممتازاً، والنظر في رفع كفاءَة النوافذ والأبواب الحرارية لتحسين مجمل كفاءَة البناء وكذلك منع تسرب الهواء من خلال الفتحات الخارجية بما في ذلك صناديق الأباجورات؟ ألا يستحق قاطنو الأبنية أن يتنعموا بالراحة الحرارية في داخل أماكن سكناهم وأن يستغلوا المصروفات الإضافية الناجمة عن الهدر في الطاقة لأغراض تحسين أحوالهم المعيشية في عالم غدت فيه الأوضاع الاقتصادية والنفسية أكثر صعوبة؟*


_*العزل الحرارى بإستخدام*__*p.i.r*_
*هى ألواح عزل حرارى مصنوعة برغوة الايزوسيانورات (Polyisocyanurate) القاسى بالتكنولوجيا المتواصلة . ومغلفة بطبقات مختلفة على حسب الاستخدام كالاتى:
* صوف زجاجى (لغرف التبريد) .
* ورق أسفلت (للاسطح) .
* طبقة ألومنيوم (للاستخدام فى مجال تكييف الهواء)
* بلوكات وألواح للعزل الحرارى .
* عزل حرارى للمواسير .

وتتميز ألواح العزل (P.I.R) بالاتى:
1. تركيبة متجانسة ومتواصلة بوجه عام وخلاياها مغلقة بنسبة 95% .
2. مقاومة للانضغاط والاجهاد .
3. ذات موصلية حرارية صغيرة .
4. مقاومة لنفاذ بخار الماء .
5. غير متغير الابعاد .
6. لا ينتشر فيه الحريق .
7. خاليه من الغازات السامة .
8. تقلل من الذبذبات الصوتية .
9. تحمى من البرودة والحرارة .
10. توفر من قيمة فواتير الكهرباء .
11. سهلة وسريعة التركيب .
12. سعرها فى متناول الجميع .
13. مطابقة للمقاييس الدولية والخليجية .
14. لا تأخذ حيز كبير فى البناء .
15. سهلة التداول (نقل - رفع - تغطيه - تثبيت) .
16. فترة بقائها صالحة تمتد لاكثر من 30 عاماً .
17. تستعمل فى درجات حرارة ما بين (-100 الى +100 ) .
18. عزلها أفضل من العوازل الاخرى .
19. صحية ولا تنمو فيها الجراثيم .*


_*(عزل الرطوبة)*_​*


**يعتبر عزل الرطوبة من أهم و أخطر أنواع العزل فهو عزل المباني عزلاً تامًا من الرطوبة و المطر و المياه الجوفية و السطحية و رشحهما *​*تعريف عزل الرطوبة :*​*هو استخدام وتركيب حاجز أو غشاء خاص مصمم أساسا لمنع تسرب الماء أو الرطوبة من والى عناصر البناء المختلفة. وتضم العناصر التي يتم عادة عزلها في المباني مسطحات داخلية و مسطحات خارجية. *​*المسطحات الداخلية مثل: الحمامات ، المراحيض ، غرف الغسيل ، وحدات الدش ، وخزانات المياه. *​*المسطحات الخارجية مثل: الاسقف، الشرفات المكشوفة، الجدران الاستنادية، احواض الزراعة،وحمامات السباحة.*​*مسببات الرطوبة Causes of Dampness :*​*1. اتجاه المبني *​*2. كميات مياه الأمطار*​*3. المياه السطحية *​*4. المياه الجوفية *​*5. الخاصية الشعرية Capillary Action *​*6.التكثيف Condensation *​*7.سوء الاستخدام وتصريف المياه *​*8.التشييد الحديث :*​*تظل الحوائط حديثة البناء في حالة رطوبة لفترة زمنية معينة .*​*9- سوء المصنعية ( عمالة سيئة ) :*​*استخدام العمالة السيئة يتسبب في عيوب في الوصلات وجلسات الشبابيك وتقفيل المباني والأجهزة الصحية والتمديدات ….الخ حيث أن هذا يؤدي إلي السماح بنفاذ المياه داخل المبني وإحداث رطوبة , ومثال علي ذلك إهمال عمل ميول الأسطح وتصريف الأمطار أو عملها بطريقة سيئة .*​*الأضرار التي يسببها الماء المتسرب لعناصر البناء المختلفة : *​*- تآكل المعادن مثل حديد التسليح والابواب والهياكل المعدنية *​*- تفتت الباطون وضعف مقاومته مع الزمن. *​*- تلف كسوة الجدران وانفصالها عن هيكل البناء. *​*- نمو الطحالب والجذور وتشوه المبنى. *​*- تلف اعمال الطلاء والدهانات. *​*- تعرض شبكات الكهرباء للضرر والتلف وانفصال التيار الكهربائي. *​*- انفصال بلاط السيراميك عن الجدران والارضيات *​*- انتفاخ المحارة وتقشرها وانفصالها عن الجدران. *​*- تسرب الاملاح والملوثات الى خزانات المياه. *​*- المشاكل الصحية المتعلقة بمستخدمي المباني سواء من روائح العفن او الامراض.*​*مصادر الرطوبة في المباني: *​*1- مصادر خارجية:*​*أ‌- الامطار :*​*تنفذ مياه الامطار من خلال الاسقف والجدران المنفذة للماء ومن خلال اطارات الابواب والشبابيك وفواصل التمدد غير محكمة الاغلاق. *​*ب- الرياح الرطبة :*​*تنفذ الرطوبة بمساعدة الرياح الشديدة من خلال الجدران الخارجية وحول البناء غير محكمة الاغلاق. *​*ج- المياه الجوفية :*​*تنفذ المياه الجوفية الجارية او الراكدة او المتسربة حول المبنى من خلال الجدران والارضيات.*​*2- مصادر داخلية:*​*أ- تمديدات المياه والصرف الصحي. *​*ب- ماء الري لنباتات الزينة الداخلية. *​*ج- خزانات المياه وبرك السباحة. *​*د- التكاثف الناتج عن نشاطات الانسانية المختلفة كالتنفس والطهي والغسيل وكي الملابس*​*خطوط الدفاع الاساسية للعزل المائي: *​*- التنفيذ الجيد للباطون مع انتقاء المواد والمكونات الجيدة وتنفيذ اعمال المعالجة والايناع بعناية. *​*- استخدام المضافات الخاصة لتحسين خواص العزل المائي ومنع نفاذية الماء مع الحرص على اختيار المواد الملائمة والجرعات المناسبة. *​*- استخدام موانع التسرب ومصدات المياه water stop بأنواعها المختلفة. *​*- عمل الوزرات والكسحات اللازمة من مونة جيدة ذات مقاومة للانكماش وبابعاد مناسبة قبل تنفيذ اعمال العزل المائي. *​*- تنفيذ اعمال العزل المائي مع الحماية الملائمة. *​*- التفتيش الدوري والمتابعة المستمرة لجميع الاعمال التي تؤثر على ديمومة كفاءة العزل المائي. *​*- تنفيذ اعمال الصيانة الدورية والاصلاحات اللازمة.*​*المتطلبات الاساسية لمواد العزل المائي:*​*القاعدة الاساسية للعزل المائي هي حماية المبنى من الاضرار الانشائية التي قد تضعف المبنى او تؤدي الى حدوث تشوهات فيه ويتحقق ذلك من خلال استخدام اغشية ومواد محسنة تمنع تسرب الماء من والى المبنى من المناطق الرطبة الى المناطق الجافة. ويجب ان تتميز هذه الاغشية والمواد بما يلي: *​*- مقاومة نفاذية الماء بكفاءة عالية. *​*- درجة مرونة عالية بحيث لا تتأثر بالحركة الطبيعية التي تحدث للمبنى. *​*- ملاءمة ظروف العمل والموقع. *​*- سهولة التنفيذ وخفة الوزن. *​*- القدرة على تمرير بخار الماء من داخل المبنى. *​*- ملاءمة مواد اللصق والتركيب لضمان الالتصاق والثبات لمدة طويلة من الزمن. *​*- لا تسبب اي ضرر للعاملين او لمستخدمي المبنى. *​*- مقاومة الظروف الجوية وظروف التعرض البيئية والميكانيكية. *​*- ملائمة لتشكيل غشاء متواصل بدون مواقع ضعف خاصة عند الفواصل ومواقع التداخل المعرضة لنفاذ الماء. *​*- عدم الحاجة الى اعمال صيانة كثيرة وسهولة تنفيذ اعمال الصيانة. *​*مواد العزل للرطوبة :*​*أولا : مواد عازلة مرنة Flexible Materials :*​*الألواح المعدنية Metal Sheets*​*البيتومين Bitumen *​*السوائل العازلة Water Proofing Liquid *​*البولي ايثلين Polyethylene Membrane*​*مثال / البيتومين/ وهو مادة عازلة للرطوبة مرنة وهو كلك الأكثر انتشارا واستخداما :*​*أنواع البيتومين :*​*- الإسفلت المحلول بالسولار أو البنزين.*​*- الإسفلت المائي.*​*- القار المستخرج من الفحم الجيري أو الإسفلت الصخري .*​*- الإسفلت الأسمنتي المحضر من عمليات تقطير مختلفة للزيوت المعدنية .*​*استخدامات البيتومين :*​*- مادة لاصقة .*​*- مانع لتسرب الماء عند رشه على الأسطح أو الأرضيات .*​*- يستخدم كمادة تأسيس قبل وضع الطبقات العازلة .*​*- يستخدم في صناعة الدهانات .*​*- يستخدم في صناعة بلاط الأرضيات المطاطية وبعض الأنواع العازلة الأخرى.*​*- يستخدم كدهان للأسطح الماصة للصوت .*​*- يكون جيدا عند استخدامه كعازل رطوبة على الأسقف الخرسانية والخشبية .*​*ثانيا : مواد عازلة نصف قاسية Semi Rigid Materials :*​*الإسفلت Asphalt*​*لفات إسفلتية Asphalt Rolls *​*رقائق إسفلتية صغيره Asphalt Shingles *​*ثالثا : مواد عازلة قاسية Rigid Materials :*​*بياض أسمنتي ( لياسة ) Cement Plaster*​*إضافات لعزل المياه Water Proofing Integral*​*ألواح الإردواز Slates*​*ألواح الاسبيستوس الصغيرة Asbestos Shingles *​*ألواح خشبية صغيره Wood Shingle *​*ألواح الاسبيستوس الأسمنتي Asbestos Cement Board*​*طبقات البلاستيك Plastic Laminates*​*القرميد Tiles *​*إختبارات عزل المواد :*​*1- اختبار عزل الحمامات والمطابخ والأسطح :*​*• بعد إتمام العزل يغطي بلياسه أسمنتيه بسمك 1سم يضاف لها إضافات خاصة لتقليل النفاذية .*​*• يتم ملأ المكان المراد اختباره بالمياه النظيفة لارتفاع من 10: 15سم وتترك لمدة 48 ساعة .*​*• يعتبر العزل جيدا في الحالة التي لا يزيد فيها نقص المياه عن المقدر فقده بالتبخر.. وكذلك عدم ظهور رشح أو رطوبة أسفل المسطحات التي تم اختبارها خلال 48 ساعة أخرى من إزالة مياه الاختبار .*​*2- اختبار عزل خزانات المياه العلوية :*​*• بعد اتمام عزل الخزان طبقا للمواصفات وقبل عمل الحماية اللازمة.. يتم ملأ الخزان بالمياه حتى نهاية ارتفاعه ويترك لمدة أسبوع .*​*• يعتبر العزل جيدا في الحالة التي لا يظهر فيها أي رشح أو رطوبة من الخارج.. وكذلك عدم نقص في المياه إلا بما يوازي قيمة البخر العادي حسب درجات الحرارة .*​*3- اختبار عزل الخزانات الأرضية والبدرومات :*​*• يمكن عمل اختبار لهذه الأعمال في حالة وجود فراغات حولها من الخارج بعد إتمام العزل من الداخل والخارج طبقا للمواصفات .*​*• يتم الردم حولها لنصف الارتفاع ثم تغمر بالمياه حتى تشبع تربه الردم تماما بالمياه وتترك لمدة أسبوع .*​*• يصبح العزل ناجحا في حالة عدم ظهور أي رطوبة أو رشح مياه بالداخل وإلا تتم إعادة العزل وإصلاحه ثم استكمال الردم .*​*ملحوظة :*​*هناك بعض من أنواع العزل لا يمكن إجراء اختبارات عليها مثل :*​*1- عزل الاساسات .*​*2- عزل البدرومات المحاطة بالماني .*​*لذا يجب العناية جيدا في اختيار المواد ونوع العزل والعناية بالأشراف على التنفيذ*​

*هناك بعض المواد التي يمكن استخدامها كعوازل للصوت والحرارة معا، منها: 

1.ألواح الصوف الزجاجي: 

مصنوعة من الصوف الزجاجي المغطى بطبقة رفيعة من الزجاج تكسبها الصلابة، كما أن هذه الألواح لديها القدرة على مقاومة الرطوبة وسوء الاستخدام إذ أنها تخلو من المواد القابلة للصدأ، ويمكن استخدامها في مختلف أنواع المباني لعزل الجدران والأسقف. 


2.ألواح العزل الحراري والصوتي (Thermal and acoustic sheets) : 

تستخدم هذه الألواح دون الحاجة إلى تغطيتها من الداخل وتصلح خاصة لأسقف المصانع حيث تناسب جميع الأبعاد الكبيرة للإنشاء، وهذه الألواح تقاوم الغبار والرطوبة والتآكل حيث تغلفها طبقة حماية بلاستيكية ذات عمر طويل، وهذه الألواح نقية من المواد المشجعة على الصدأ. 


3. البيرلايت: 

وهو عبارة عن صخور بركانية بيضاء اللون، ويعتبر البيرلايت من أفضل العوازل المستخدمة لصناعة وتخزين الغازات السائلة تحت درجات حرارة منخفضة جدا، كما أنه يعتبر عازل جيد للصوت ويعطي السطح مقاومة كبيرة للحرائق، ويستخدم البيرلايت لعزل الأسقف والجدران والأرضيات. *

*الشروط والإحتياطات العامة مراعاتها عند تنفيذ أعمال العزل *​*​**1- يجب قراءة الرسومات ومستندات المشروع قراءة جيدة قبل البدء في أعمال العزل .*​*
2- يراعي أن يكون السطح المطلوب عزله سطحا مستويا خاليا من التموجات والنقر والأجزاء المفككة وتام الجفاف وخالي من الرطوبة .

3- ضمان نظافة الأسطح المعزولة قبل البدء في عملية العزل وذلك :​
• إزالة الأتربة والشوائب العالقة .
• إزالة ساقط المونة .
• إزالة اثار الزيوت والشحوم.
• إزالة صدأ الحديد في حالة الأسطح المعدنية .
• ملأ عراميس المباني في الأماكن المطلوب عزلها .

وذلك حتى لا تؤثر هذه الشوائب على قوة الإلتصاق بين الطبقة العازلة وبين السطح الأصلي المراد عزله والي قد يؤدي إلى تسرب المياه أسفل الطبقات العازلة .

4- إزالة الأجزاء المفككة والتعشيش من الأسطح الخرسانية / المباني المراد عزلها .. ويتم بعد ذلك تسويتها بالمونة الأسمنتية حتى يتم تفيذ العزل على أسطح قوية صلدة حتى لا تنهار الطبقة العازلة .

5- تعزل المنشآت الخرسانية / المباني.. التي يقع منسوبها أسفل منسوب الأرض على الخرسانة أو المباني بعد تسديد العراميس مباشرة .

6- علاج الشروخ والتعشيشات وفواصل الصب وأماكن الزراجين وكافةالعيوب بالاسطح قبل تنفيذ العزل .

7- علاج نقط تقابلات الأسطح الرأسية والأفقية لأن هذه النقاط تعتبر من نقط ضعف العزل الذي يمكن أن تتسرب المياه منه ويكون العلاج كالآتي :

• لف التقابلات بعمل وزره مثلثه بأبعاد حوالي 80: 100مم من مونه أسمنتيه مناسبة.
• ربط نفقط الالتقاء للأسطح الرأسية مع الأفقية جيدا .

8- إختبار المواد المناسبة للعزل لتناسب مع ظروف المنشأ ونوع المياه أو السوائل المعرض لها العزل .

9- يراعى حماية الطبقات العازلة للمياه من العوامل الجوية عن طريق توفير طبقة تحميها :

• في حالة الأسطح :

يتم حماية الطبقة العازلة بعمل لياسة فوقها لحمايتها من الأشعة الفوق بنفسجية التي تقلل من العمر الافتراضي لها .

• في حالة عزل الحوائط :

يتم حماية الطبقة العازلة .. إما ببناء حائط 2/1 طوبة في حالة العزل الخارجي أو حائط خرساني .
- يراعي أن تكون المواد المستعملة في أعمال العزل من أجود الأنواع والمطابقة للمواصفات الفنية المذكورة في مستندات المشروع .

- يجب تقديم عينات من المواد المختلفة للعزل للأعتماد من المهندس الإستشاري أو المالك قبل التوريد .

- يراعي توريد المواد المختلفة إلى موقع العملية / المشروع بالكميات الكافية واللازمة لتنفيذ الأعمال المطلوبة في كل مرحله من مراحل العمل حسب البرنامج التنفيذي وبكميات تسمح بالتنفيذ المستمر دون تعطيل تنفيذ الأعمال الآخرى .

- يراعي تخزين المواد اللازمة بطريقة تمنعها من التلف والتعرف إلى العوامل الجوية.. ويكون تخزين لفات القماش العازل داخل مخزن جاف ذو تهوية مستمره وغير معرضة لأشعة الشمس المباشر وتوضع اللفات رأسيا على نهايتها لحمايتها من التلف والتقطيع .

- بالنسبة للبيتومين .. يتم توريده في عبواته الأصلية والمبين عليها نوع البيتومين وأسم الشركة الصانعه له .. ويتم رص وتخزين العبوات بالطريقة السليمة وبشكل يضم عدم تعرضها للتلف بسبب طريقة التخزين أو التعرض للعوامل الجوية .

**
شروط التنفيذ للعزل تحت منسوب المياه الجوفية *​*
• يراعي عند تنفيذ طبقة العزل للمياه والرطوبة لأجزاء من المبنى تقع تحت منسوب المياه الجوفية (البدرومات) يراعي :

- جوانب الحفر على بعد لا يقل عن 30 سم إلى 60سم من مباني الحوائط السانده لهذه الأجزاء وذلك حتى تكون المباني جافه ما أمكن طوال مدة تنفيذ الأعمال .. وطبقا أيضا لنوع الماده المستعملة .

- يراعي أن تكون الأرضية (البلاطة الخرسانية ) لهذا المبنىوالتي سيتم الطبقة العازلة عليها ذات سطرح مستوى خالي التموجات والنقر والأجزاء المفككه وتام الجفاف .

- يتم بناء الحوائط الخارجية الرأسية بكامل ارتفاعها وبالتخانة الإنشائية التي سيتم تنفيذ الطبقات العازلة عليها ويتم لأ عراميس الباني للسطح الخارجي جيدا بالمونه الأسمنتية وتفريغ عراميس المباني للسطوح الداخلية بعمق 5مم قبل تنفيذ طبقة البياض الأسمنتي .

- يراعي المحافظة على الحفر المحيط بحائط المباني جافا نظيفا طوال مدة التنفيذ لكل أعمال العزل وكذا الأعمال الإنشائية .

- بمجرد الإنتهاء من تنفيذ الطبقات العازلة على الرضية والحوائط الرأسية المحيطه يتم عمل لياسة أو حائط لوقايتها من التلف .

- من الضروري أن يبقى الموقع المحيط بالمباني في حالة جافة تماما خلال مدة تنفيذ أعمال الطبقات العازلة والأعمال الإنشائية تحت منسوب أرضية الموقع.. ويجب ضخ المياه الجوفية التي قد تظهر بالموقع باستعمال العدد الكافي من الطلمبات ذات القوة الكافية والتي تضمن استمرار جفاف الموقع من المياه الجوفية وبالطريقة التي يتم اعتمادها من الاستشاري قبل تنفيذ هذه الأعمال*


----------



## ahmad 1002 (18 يونيو 2013)

موضوع رائع الله يعطيكم العافية


----------



## mahmoud789 (18 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير
موضوع هام يستحق ان يوضع فى ملف بى دى اف حتى يحتفظ به كل مهندس على جهازه


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (10 يوليو 2013)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## mmms (19 ديسمبر 2014)

امل لو يجد لديكم مايخص طرق تركيب وصيانة منظومة عزل مائى لاسطح المبانى


----------

